# Rhino RBC300 Baitcaster....



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i got one of these mainly because i thought it looked neat and was about the same price as my Shakespeare Sigma baitcaster which i had sought out to get anotherone when i bought one of these instead...... when i took it out of the package and started to really notice stuff... like the two lure keepers on the front and i was like"thats a pretty good idea" then i noticed that it seems like a good sturdy reel. I can only expect it from a zebco product... good and sturdy... i tied a weight to it and casted it a little in the yard and it seems pretty smooth 

i love my Shakespeare Sigma baitcaster... its been a great reel so far and i was just wondering if anyones every used these Rhinos and what they thought about them...... im not expecting it to perform like a high dollar quantum or any other high dollar reel.... im just looking for a low cost reel that does its job over and over and over again without breaking... thats true quality

yes all my fishing equipment is low cost and actually i prefer it this way.... if its low cost... it should work like a horse.... and if it doesnt then yer not out much


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty good reel. Well it should preform relativley close to a quantum because zebco owns quantum.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I have 2 sigmas and i LOVE them both, they are one of the smoothest reels ive ever thrown. i have some reels that ive paid close to $100 for and the sigmas are smoother and have been more reliable and durable. 

I also own to 2 rhinos and they ARE smooth and work well UNTIL the anti reverse goes out in them and it WILL, both of mine worked great for about 6-8 months and then all of a sudden the anti reverse just stops working. well i should say the anti reverse works when it wants to. it will work all day and then on a HARD hookset it will spin backwards and leave you with one hell of a backlash. I do really like these reels IF they get the anti reverse problems worked out. i know i took mine back to walmart even though i had it over 6 months and had no receipt and the lady exchanged it for me.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

that makes me think that the anti-reverse is a friction based clutch but i could be wrong... i havent had mine apart yet to give it some good grease like i do with all my new reels... my quantum snapshot spinning reel is the only reel that doesnt get that good grease, but thats because it gets super good grease... its got Valvoline VR-1 wheel bearing grease in it since it sees all my strenuous tasks heh

i also go a shakespeare Alpha reel.. again for some brute work that only a low budget reel can do  its on my uglystik now and im pretty much gonna mainly use it and my Quantum snapshot on my 7ft shakespeare excursion for trolling mainly.... eventhough my snapshot/excursion set up is my main spinnerbait setup

doesnt zebco also own shakespeare?


----------

